# News & Current Events > World News & Affairs >  I can't stop crying

## ShaneEnochs

Just watched a video of what was going on during our bombing of Libya. Children with limbs blown off... dead babies. It angers me so much that the people who give the orders to make these things happen never have to meet these people. They never have to meet the women who's babies were just blown apart in front of their eyes. They never have to meet the children whose bodies are charred from the fires. They never have to meet these human beings that are maimed and murdered.

Sometimes, I really, really hate the human race.

I'll link to the video in case you want to watch it, but I'm going to break up the link.  It's EXTREMELY graphic.  It's very difficult to watch.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3e3g-8hHAw

----------


## Petar

Think happy thoughts.

----------


## donnay

Smedley Butler was right, War is a Racket and we need to help make people aware of this.  We are gaining ground, that is the light at the end of the tunnel.

----------


## satchelmcqueen

any one whos pro war other than self defense (as in we were attacked first without a doubt) should have to watch videos like that. then lets see if their minds change.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

/tears up

I wish there was someone to directly hold accountable for this.  The Machine is too large to control.  I would destroy it now if I had the power.

----------


## ShaneEnochs

> /tears up
> 
> I wish there was someone to directly hold accountable for this.  The Machine is too large to control.  I would destroy it now if I had the power.


Me too brother.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Here come the helicopters -- second time today
Everybody scatters and hopes it goes away
How many kids they've murdered only God can say
If I had a rocket launcher...I'd make somebody pay.

I don't believe in guarded borders and I don't believe in hate
I don't believe in generals or their stinking torture states
And when I talk with the survivors of things too sickening to relate
If I had a rocket launcher...I would retaliate

On the Rio Lacantun one hundred thousand wait
To fall down from starvation -- or some less humane fate.
Cry for Guatemala, with a corpse in every gate
If I had a rocket launcher...I would not hesitate

I want to raise every voice -- at least I've got to try.
Every time I think about it water rises to my eyes.
Situation desperate echoes of the victims cry
If I had a rocket launcher...some sonofabitch would die.

----------


## ctiger2

This drives me crazy. I do NOT want to let the govt steal my income to fund this bull$#@!.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> This drives me crazy. I do NOT want to let the govt steal my income to fund this bull$#@!.


And it's not just your income, bro-they're mortgaging our kids' and grandkids' and great-grandkids' future to pay for this.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> any one whos pro war other than self defense (as in we were attacked first without a doubt) should have to watch videos like that. then lets see if their minds change.


Not only that, they should be over there fighting the war themselves.

----------


## TomtheTinker

The ones giving the orders ate bad..but not what makes me mad.


Its family and friends who are decent in many ways..but ignore things like this because it doesn't effect them.

----------


## GuerrillaXXI

It's not just those who give the orders who are responsible. Those who carry out those orders are responsible as well.

----------


## Pericles

If war it too important to be left to Generals, it is also too important to be left to politicians.

----------


## angelatc

When we do it, it's collateral damage.  When they do it...innocent victims.

----------


## COpatriot



----------


## Pericles

> When we do it, it's collateral damage.  When they do it...innocent victims.


It has been 198 years since the battle of Bladensburg, and our memories as a nation are short.

----------


## Uriah

I don't feel like getting depressed today. I think I've seen that video before...

----------


## mport1

> Sometimes, I really, really hate the human race.


Unfortunately I think we are still in a dark age of humanity.  One day people will finally give up on the notion that the initiation of violence is good and moral if performed by "government."  When that happens, the vast majority of these atrocities will end.

----------


## ClydeCoulter

This is the picture (Iraq 2005) that woke me up and started my search, and then I found Ron Paul

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> It's not just those who give the orders who are responsible. Those who carry out those orders are responsible as well.


Indeed.  This was established at Nuremberg.  Not surprisingly, the US regime/soldiery (and its allies) have never been held to the same standard. :P

----------


## Indy Vidual

> This is the picture (Iraq 2005) that woke me up and started my search, and then I found Ron Paul


What about the napalm girls and boys?

This happened on June 8, 1972, ~8 years before I discovered Libertarians.

Anyone know what this is?

----------


## liveandletlive

is there any doubt that Ron is indeed the new Mark Twain...the voice of anti-racism and anti-imperialism. The voice of sanity. Look at the destruction that has been wrought.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> It's not just those who give the orders who are responsible. Those who carry out those orders are responsible as well.


Yes they are.

----------


## mport1

> It's not just those who give the orders who are responsible. Those who carry out those orders are responsible as well.





> Yes they are.


I'd say they have much more responsibility.  They are the ones actually pulling the triggers, committing murder.

----------


## Acala

The wretched state of the human race, including our tyrannical, brutal governments, is a projection of the state of the human mind in the aggregate.  We are driven by fear, anger, hatred, greed, lust, shame, and so on.  Until we shine the light of consciousness deep into the pools of poison and pain left by our emotional traumas, we will continue to be driven to be part of, rather than the solution to, the tragedies of humanity.  A change of government will merely change the form in which these demons are projected.

----------


## Petar

I hope that posting disturbing images of violence does not become a trend here...

----------


## Revolution9

> I hope that posting disturbing images of violence does not become a trend here...


That is NOT what was posted. These are disturbing but it ain't hip hop BS. Humanity needs to see these everyday until this stops happening.

Rev9

----------


## Petar

Just seems kinda tasteless man... kinda like those gruesome abortion signs some people like to parade around with... I just don't believe that loading this site up with this type of imagery is really going to accomplish anything positive...

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> Just watched a video of what was going on during our bombing of Libya. Children with limbs blown off... dead babies. It angers me so much that the people who give the orders to make these things happen never have to meet these people. They never have to meet the women who's babies were just blown apart in front of their eyes. They never have to meet the children whose bodies are charred from the fires. They never have to meet these human beings that are maimed and murdered.
> 
> Sometimes, I really, really hate the human race.
> 
> I'll link to the video in case you want to watch it, but I'm going to break up the link.  It's EXTREMELY graphic.  It's very difficult to watch.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3e3g-8hHAw


All this hatred of the evil that government is capable of, and yet you think the conspiracy theorists on here are wacko?  I've seen stuff like this since high school when I did my senior report on it, and I know that this violence is not just limited to the brown people overseas.  People need to realize that our government doesn't care one bit about the US as a collective group of citizens.  They don't give one iota of concern for our safety or well-being as a nation as long as we trust them and follow them.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> Unfortunately I think we are still in a dark age of humanity.  One day people will finally give up on the notion that the initiation of violence is good and moral if performed by "government."  When that happens, the vast majority of these atrocities will end.


Man is evil by nature.  We will never stop this on our own because we will always be looking out for #1.  There will always be the morally corrupt who serve themselves regardless of who they hurt.  There will always be those who "just do their job" and follow those who greedily strive for more power, complete power.  There will always be war and there will always be hate.  The human race, by itself, is imperfect, and that's why we will never 'evolve' out of this "dark age."  There's nothing to suggest that this would or could be the case under any circumstances.

----------


## qh4dotcom

> Just watched a video of what was going on during our bombing of Libya. Children with limbs blown off... dead babies. It angers me so much that the people who give the orders to make these things happen never have to meet these people. They never have to meet the women who's babies were just blown apart in front of their eyes. They never have to meet the children whose bodies are charred from the fires. They never have to meet these human beings that are maimed and murdered.
> 
> Sometimes, I really, really hate the human race.
> 
> I'll link to the video in case you want to watch it, but I'm going to break up the link.  It's EXTREMELY graphic.  It's very difficult to watch.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3e3g-8hHAw


Do something about it then....go convince all the people you know to vote for an anti-war candidate next November.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> The wretched state of the human race, including our tyrannical, brutal governments, is a projection of the state of the human mind in the aggregate.  We are driven by fear, anger, hatred, greed, lust, shame, and so on.  Until we shine the light of consciousness deep into the pools of poison and pain left by our emotional traumas, we will continue to be driven to be part of, rather than the solution to, the tragedies of humanity.  A change of government will merely change the form in which these demons are projected.


+rep

----------


## CUnknown

I love you guys.  This $#@! really gets to me too.  

I don't want my money stolen from me to kill people either.  It's amazing that anyone would be okay with that, ever.  It's intolerable.

----------


## Jamesiv1

> Man is evil by nature.


Bull$#@!.

Believe whatever you want to believe, but I say we're born innocent.  Evil is learned behavior and its a choice, not a destiny.

----------


## libertyjam

> What about the napalm girls and boys?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know what this is?


Of course, one of the most famous images attributed to the Mai Lai Cover-up which became known as the Mai Lai Massacre.

----------


## Hyperion

> This drives me crazy. I do NOT want to let the govt steal my income to fund this bull$#@!.


I might approve of 10% of the government's spending. This is a disgrace and it disturbs me greatly that I have to work to pay for destruction of humanity.

----------


## Hyperion

> Just seems kinda tasteless man... kinda like those gruesome abortion signs some people like to parade around with... I just don't believe that loading this site up with this type of imagery is really going to accomplish anything positive...


Ignoring violence against mankind doesn't undo the deed or stop it from happening. I fully support showing the fallout of war and the abortion signs so people can't just dismiss it without a visual to what they're supporting.

----------


## Origanalist

> Just seems kinda tasteless man... kinda like those gruesome abortion signs some people like to parade around with... I just don't believe that loading this site up with this type of imagery is really going to accomplish anything positive...


I wasn't going to watch the video, but you changed my mind. I need to see it.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> Bull$#@!.
> 
> Believe whatever you want to believe, but I say we're born innocent.  Evil is learned behavior and its a choice, not a destiny.


Where did we learn it from?  Other evil people?  Where did they learn it from?

----------


## PaulConventionWV

We have every reason to believe that people have always been evil because we know this to be true.  We have absolutely NO reason to believe that this is going to change, and yet, some anarchists who call themselves the "rational" ones, somehow think we're all magically going to stop being evil and that we are somehow going to evolve out of greed and want of power, jealousy, etc.  It just makes me $#@!ing sick when I see people so irrational as the ones who claim to be the epitome of rationality and believe something like this, that we're all born innocent even though none of us has ever been truly innocent, and that somehow, the world is just going to paradoxically wake up from reality like a bad dream.

And YOU are the one calling bull$#@!, Jamesiv1?  No, you don't even get to do that.  Reality is on my side.  We won't ever wake up from war until we stop believing the myth that every one of us has a heart of gold just waiting to be revealed.  That's bull$#@!, my friend, not what I said.

----------


## LibForestPaul

Have you ever seen war pics from War of Northern Aggression...if brothers can do such acts against brothers, and sisters, and mothers...well...good luck with human race.

----------


## staerker

I've been known to tear up once my political discussions steer toward foreign policy.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Bull$#@!.
> 
> Believe whatever you want to believe, but I say we're born innocent.  Evil is learned behavior and its a choice, not a destiny.


You've never seen a toddler punch another child and take their toy?

How could that be learned, when a child that age can't even speak?

It is, in fact, precisely the opposite:

Empathy, compassion, respect and kindness are traits that must instilled and learned.

----------


## ClydeCoulter

Actually, foreign policy, no, our crewl ruthless treatment of others was my first reason to get involved.  As I stated above, seeing that picture hit home (me and my son in that picture).

I wanted it to stop, and stop right now.  I even said, in 2008 after if came down to McCain and Obama that I hoped that Obama would win (although I voted for Chuck Baldwin) so that maybe he would stop the wars.  I figured we had asked what was coming to us in domestic policy, but I wanted our apathy and hard heartedness to stop against others.

Now, I want it all to stop, because I see our foreign policy and domestic policy is all the same thing, greed, greed and more greed, with the public being lied to as they always have for thousands of years.

----------


## ClydeCoulter

> You've never seen a toddler punch another child and take their toy?
> 
> How could that be learned, when a child that age can't even speak.


Yep, I think we are who we are when we are born.  I've seen it and experienced it.

----------


## Danke

> You've never seen a toddler punch another child and take their toy?
> 
> How could that be learned, when a child that age can't even speak?
> 
> It is, in fact, precisely the opposite:
> 
> Empathy, compassion, respect and kindness are traits that must instilled and learned.


Aagree.  It is natural for one to attack a sailor boy.

----------


## Pericles

> You've never seen a toddler punch another child and take their toy?
> 
> How could that be learned, when a child that age can't even speak?
> 
> It is, in fact, precisely the opposite:
> 
> Empathy, compassion, respect and kindness are traits that must instilled and learned.


Children are like savages - they must be taught how to behave.

----------


## Danke

> Children are like savages - they must be taught how to behave.

----------


## Origanalist

> You've never seen a toddler punch another child and take their toy?
> 
> How could that be learned, when a child that age can't even speak?
> 
> It is, in fact, precisely the opposite:
> 
> Empathy, compassion, respect and kindness are traits that must instilled and learned.


I remember doing a full sprint and and full stretch landing with arms outstretched to keep my two year old daughter from bringing a rock the size of a cantelope down on the head of her brother.

----------


## Cleaner44

...

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Aagree.  It is natural for one to attack a sailor boy.


Thanks.

I needed *that* tonight.

I'm out...

----------


## Danke

> Thanks.
> 
> I needed *that* tonight.
> 
> I'm out...

----------


## Petar

everyone b cryin up in dis bitch

----------


## Danke

> everyone b cryin up in dis bitch


Your tights are at least one size too small.

----------


## Petar

> Your tights are at least one size too small.


This is me getting ready to jump kick you in the face:

----------


## ClydeCoulter

> Children are like savages - they must be taught how to behave.


I disagree.  I have children and they were born with sense, common sense and a love of life, not just their own.  I have been honored and blessed to know them.

----------


## amy31416

> I disagree.  I have children and they were born with sense, common sense and a love of life, not just their own.  I have been honored and blessed to know them.


So far so good with mine too--she's got a great disposition.

----------


## jmdrake

> Just watched a video of what was going on during our bombing of Libya. Children with limbs blown off... dead babies. It angers me so much that the people who give the orders to make these things happen never have to meet these people. They never have to meet the women who's babies were just blown apart in front of their eyes. They never have to meet the children whose bodies are charred from the fires. They never have to meet these human beings that are maimed and murdered.
> 
> Sometimes, I really, really hate the human race.
> 
> I'll link to the video in case you want to watch it, but I'm going to break up the link.  It's EXTREMELY graphic.  It's very difficult to watch.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3e3g-8hHAw


Well that's what you have to do to win a peace prize.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> This is me getting ready to jump kick you in the face:


Daniel - san, use Crane Technique!

----------


## cstarace

> Just seems kinda tasteless man... kinda like those gruesome abortion signs some people like to parade around with... I just don't believe that loading this site up with this type of imagery is really going to accomplish anything positive...


Reality is tasteless. Doesn't mean we should deny it or sweep it under the rug.

----------


## Danke

> So far so good with mine too--she's got a great disposition.


Oh frick, Amy is back.

----------


## Petar

> Reality is tasteless. Doesn't mean we should deny it or sweep it under the rug.


Well, juxtaposing that kind of imagery with video of Obama receiving the Nobel Peace Prize does seem very powerful/meaningful to me, but presenting it on its own sometimes just comes across as morbidly indulgent, kind of like medieval flagellation or something...

----------


## amy31416

> Oh frick, Amy is back.


Admit it, you dig me.

----------


## Danke

> Admit it, you dig me.


50% of the time, maybe.

----------


## low preference guy

> I can't stop crying


gay

----------


## Danke

> gay


It takes one to know one.

----------


## amy31416

> 50% of the time, maybe.


That's more than you like 99% of people.

----------


## low preference guy

> That's more than you like 99% of people.


he'll soon like you as much as he likes HB.

----------


## amy31416

> he'll soon like you as much as he likes HB.


Eh, not so concerned about how much people like me--but there's no way he'll put me in that category. I don't think.....

----------


## Danke

> That's more than you like 99% of people.


I'm beginning to understand why god created women, and it's not just for getting my rocks off once and a while.

----------


## specsaregood

//

----------


## amy31416

> I'm beginning to understand why god created women, and it's not just for getting my rocks off once and a while.


atta boy.

You're okay too.

----------


## Danke

> atta boy.
> 
> You're okay too.



Oh god, why do the liquor stores close so early around here?

----------


## Petar

> Oh god, why do the liquor stores close so early around here?


Life will be less painful when you just break down and allow yourself to have a good cry.

----------


## PierzStyx

> /tears up
> 
> I wish there was someone to directly hold accountable for this.  The Machine is too large to control.  I would destroy it now if I had the power.


Reading 1984, and Winston expresses the exact same emotion. He wants to overthrow the Party but its to big, to powerful and any overt act is doomed to failure unless EVERYONE revolts at once. He can't do it on his own. Its a depressing reality.

----------


## PierzStyx

> Unfortunately I think we are still in a dark age of humanity.  One day people will finally give up on the notion that the initiation of violence is good and moral if performed by "government."  When that happens, the vast majority of these atrocities will end.


When "[H]e shall judge among the nations, and shall rebuke many people: [then] they shall beat their swords into plowshares, and their spears into pruninghooks: nation shall not lift up sword against nation, neither shall they learn war any more." (Isa. 2:4)

----------


## amy31416

> Oh god, why do the liquor stores close so early around here?


Probably because of you.

----------


## pcosmar

> Admit it, you dig me.


Nice to see the "Name" back.. (though you were still here)

----------


## Republicanguy

> Just watched a video of what was going on during our bombing of Libya. Children with limbs blown off... dead babies. It angers me so much that the people who give the orders to make these things happen never have to meet these people. They never have to meet the women who's babies were just blown apart in front of their eyes. They never have to meet the children whose bodies are charred from the fires. They never have to meet these human beings that are maimed and murdered.
> 
> Sometimes, I really, really hate the human race.
> 
> I'll link to the video in case you want to watch it, but I'm going to break up the link.  It's EXTREMELY graphic.  It's very difficult to watch.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3e3g-8hHAw


I've only seen some videos with dead bodies but nothing to what you have described. I haven't seen the video. You must try not to dwell on what has happened. I know it isn't easy. Yes, war is a racket, the soldier is crazy because of what he or even she has to do.

However I did find another song about primarily American soldiers by Mark Lentz - At What a cost.

It's a good song. http://youtu.be/Cgc8TyTFYP4

----------


## Republicanguy

> I'm beginning to understand why god created women, and it's not just for getting my rocks off once and a while.


I don't think either gender is here because of a divine creator, that is sort of offensive, women are here with us to live a life as free as men want too. If they can prove beyond the stereotypical mindset, even better.

----------


## asurfaholic

> I don't think either gender is here because of a divine creator, that is sort of offensive, women are here with us to live a life as free as men want too. If they can prove beyond the stereotypical mindset, even better.


You really find another persons religious belief to be offensive don't you? It doesn't matter if anyone even mentions it to you, yet you have to bring it up anyways out of the blue. Question is, why?

You seem determined that there is no god. That's fine, but why do you have to go around acting offended that other people do?

----------


## Republicanguy

> You really find another persons religious belief to be offensive don't you? It doesn't matter if anyone even mentions it to you, yet you have to bring it up anyways out of the blue. Question is, why?
> 
> You seem determined that there is no god. That's fine, but why do you have to go around acting offended that other people do?


You remember my non-religious position... I didn't realise I had made an impression. 

Since you've mentioned this, well concerning the way the world appears to be, and the history, I find it difficult to believe why anyone should adopt such old fashioned beliefs. Why can't we all look at society in a much more modern progressive way. 

I think saying that a woman is here because of a man's emotional needs, thus created by a creator for that purpose(s) I just find it a little un-appealing, rude, and ignorant. I'm tired of the unfairness in life, and that religion plays a big part in this. I mean look at the Middle East, or even Africa. I think it's deplorable all the myths, and nonsence, and now you have the American bible belt, the poor education, the increasing Sexually transmitted diseases because of the lack of education about reproduction. Bush did more to cause this crap, Republicans are barmy about this. I'm not saying this subject shouldn't be personal or done with care, just not the blind ignorance in this subject in question. 

Everybody living in sin. I just find it very difficult as to why anyone can embrace old beliefs that lead to all sorts of roads. Even watching a video of Ron Paul talking about how in another life we may all be dealt with by making poor choices in life instead of people made law. 

I thought to myself, I could never vote for this man talking like this. He believes in the devil, and it's everywhere. But I ignore that, otherwise I wouldn't of taken any interest in Mr Paul.

Hopefully I've answered the question. I'm not here to change anyone, I've just voiced my views on religion too much here it seems, as the interest from yourself.

----------


## airborne373

Here is the link hot:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3e3g-8hHAw

Why do we feel we must spare people from truth? Because of the violence and horror? Isn't that what Hollywood promotes everyday?


This is a must watch video. I say stick it in peoples faces, stop apologizeing for peace and liberty. Gather your strength, step into the arena and speak out to everyone you can.

----------


## Seraphim

Im not saying this is the easy thing to do, but:

STOP paying your taxes.




> This drives me crazy. I do NOT want to let the govt steal my income to fund this bull$#@!.

----------


## bolil

Unless we all stop paying at once, the few with balls will just wind up in jail.  Who cares about this $#@!? Israel is in danger... we must kill brown children before they become terrorist.  And that joke Obomba gets a peace prize... maybe its spelled piece as in piece of the action.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Unless we all stop paying at once, the few with balls will just wind up in jail.  Who cares about this $#@!? Israel is in danger... we must kill brown children before they become terrorist.  And that joke Obomba gets a peace prize... maybe its spelled piece as in piece of the action.


danke doesn't pay taxes.  He can probably help you with the matter.  Just FWIW.

----------


## jolynna

ALL people are NOT evil.

Don't forget that during WWII Germany, there were people who risked their LIVES to save endangered Jews. They did it for NO BENEFIT to themselves what-so-ever. Just the opposite. Thousands of Poles that TRIED to help Jews were caught and executed.

There is a book that describes the type of personality that "went along with things" (most humans) and THOSE that were willing to DIE to rescue fellow humans. The book is called *The Altruistic Personality: Rescuers of Jews in Nazi Germany*. Here's a link,  http://www.amazon.com/Altruistic-Per...ic+personality

Anyway to say that ALL of us would go "along" with "whatever" just isn't true. Some WON'T and DIDN'T. 

In my opinion.

----------


## jolynna

I pray to always be among the people that WON'T.

----------


## Danke

> Im not saying this is the easy thing to do, but:
> 
> STOP paying your taxes.


"your taxes"


What is that?

I have found that most people can't answer that.

----------


## Danke

> danke doesn't pay taxes.  He can probably help you with the matter.  Just FWIW.


WTF? I pay taxes.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> WTF? I pay taxes.


Wasn't it you who said you don't pay income taxes? (which is the tax I was referring to, sorry I wasn't clear)

----------


## bolil

If you are still crying it may be time to consult a physician.

----------


## Jamesiv1

> You've never seen a toddler punch another child and take their toy?


Toddler taking a toy = normal toddler behavior
Bombing women and children = choice, not destiny

----------

